# Remake Scene da un matrimonio. Attenzione Zero Calcare fa spoiler



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2021)

Zerocalcare ha visto Scene da un matrimonio: «Questo fumetto è una testimonianza da consegnare ai miei avvocati»
					

Ecco le nuove tavole del fumettista sulla miniserie HBO con Jessica Chastain e Oscar Isaac Scene da un matrimonio, per Best Streaming



					www.bestmovie.it


----------



## Lostris (28 Settembre 2021)

Lo sto guardando ora.

Ma l’originale non l’ho visto.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2021)

Se non volete spoiler non seguite il link.
Il tema è:
 1) quali sono i motivi validi per tradire?
2) quali sono i motivi validi per separarsi
3) come si manifesta il proprio disappunto per il tradimento in modo dignitoso?



P.S. Concordo con Zero Calcare


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Lo sto guardando ora.
> 
> Ma l’originale non l’ho visto.


L’originale era meraviglioso, come ogni cosa di Bergman


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se non volete spoiler non seguite il link.
> Il tema è:
> 1) quali sono i motivi validi per tradire?
> 2) quali sono i motivi validi per separarsi
> ...


1) non so se esistono motivi validi, continuo a pensare che fondamentale sia l’incontro
2) perdere la stima e non riuscire a vivere sotto lo stesso letto. 
3) chi se ne frega se non è dignitoso. L’orgoglio e la propria dignità prima di tutto


----------



## Lostris (28 Settembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se non volete spoiler non seguite il link.
> Il tema è:
> 1) quali sono i motivi validi per tradire?
> 2) quali sono i motivi validi per separarsi
> ...


Ahhh non lo so.
Son domande che mi rendono un po’ triste.

Non penso però si possa parlare di “validi” motivi per tradire qualcuno a cui si vuole bene.
Si trovano, a volte, delle giustificazioni.
La vedo come una mancanza di coraggio, è vile.

Ci si separa quando la relazione arriva a “togliere” anziché “aggiungere”.

Non so se definirei il mio stato come disappunto, scoprendo un tradimento. E Manifestare dolore o rabbia non credo sia poco dignitoso, ma lasciarsi calpestare, quando qualcuno si rivela, lo è.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2021)

1) nessuno, se non un accordo
2) trovar inaccettabile avere vicina quella persona 
3) dicevo “disappunto “ in senso ironico. Ci mancherebbe altro che confrontandosi con ti ha pugnalato dovessi anche avere il peso di contenere le tue emozioni. L’unico limite è la presenza dei figli.


----------



## Carola (30 Settembre 2021)

1) non so se esitantanonmotivi validi nel mio
Caso un incontro e anni di solitudine che mi hanno credo predisposta ma occasioni ne avevo avute altre .. quidni aver incontrato LUI

2) perdita totale di stima e di possibilità d poter proseguire insieme

3) come  fece una mia amica con una  superiorità emotiva e sensopratico invidiabili ha anche recuperato in seguito il matrimonio anche se .. poi ha poi tradito lei ma non si è mai fatta beccare a diff del marito


----------



## danny (1 Ottobre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se non volete spoiler non seguite il link.
> Il tema è:
> 1) quali sono i motivi validi per tradire?
> 2) quali sono i motivi validi per separarsi
> ...


1) Non esistono, anche se  certe persone alla fine arrivano anche a meritare di essere tradite
2) quando hai buone probabilità di migliorare la tua vita facendolo
3) nessun modo è dignitoso, comunque sconsiglierei la colata di cemento sul cadavere e altri metodi mafiosi e poco eleganti


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Ottobre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se non volete spoiler non seguite il link.
> Il tema è:
> 1) quali sono i motivi validi per tradire?
> 2) quali sono i motivi validi per separarsi
> ...


1) il mio benessere, se tradire mi porta a raggiungerlo o accrescerlo
2) il mio benessere, se lasciarsi mi porta a raggiungerlo o accrescerlo
3) qui non posso rispondere poiché essendo favorevole al tradimento reciproco non ho mai provato alcun disappunto.


----------



## bull63 (14 Ottobre 2021)

1) la voglia di evadere e  di trasgredire.
2) la mancanza di fiducia nel partner
3) aiutare a rifarsi la vita alla ex. ( io l'ho fatto)


----------



## Brunetta (14 Ottobre 2021)

Ho visto il quarto episodio. Me ne manca uno.
Le ragioni per cui si separano nei film mi sembrano ridicole.
Anche le ragioni dei litigi sono ridicole. 
Non pare anche a voi?


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2021)

Io non l'ho visto. Su che canale è?


----------



## Marjanna (15 Ottobre 2021)

Ma anzichè il canale, @Brunetta non puoi scrivere due righe e spieghi? Mica siamo tutti TV addicted.


----------



## MariLea (15 Ottobre 2021)

dovevate soli cliccare all'inizio del 3D
_Scene da un matrimonio_, la miniserie HBO con Oscar Isaac e Jessica Chastain. Le cinque puntate di cui è composto lo show sono state presentate in anteprima  e fuori concorso alla 78esima Mostra del cinema di Venezia lo scorso 4 settembre, per poi debuttare negli Stati Uniti su HBO il 12 settembre (in Italia la serie è trasmessa dal 20 settembre su *Sky Atlantic*).

Creata e diretta da Hagai Levi (già ideatore di _The Affair_ per HBO), _Scene da un matrimonio _è il remake in lingua inglese dell’omonima miniserie svedese del 1973 di Ingmar Bergman, con Isaac e Chastain chiamati a ereditare i ruoli che furono di Erland Josephson e Liv Ullmann e a vestire i panni rispettivamente di Jonathan, professore di filosofia e intellettuale che si ostina a portare avanti la relazione tra i due protagonisti, e di Mira, dirigente di un’azienda di tecnologie insoddisfatta dell’andamento della loro unione coniugale.


----------



## MariLea (15 Ottobre 2021)

@Brunetta io non ho SKY, posso vederlo da qualche altra parte?


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2021)

Non ho Sky.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Ottobre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma anzichè il canale, @Brunetta non puoi scrivere due righe e spieghi? Mica siamo tutti TV addicted.


Poiché tutti sono contro lo spoiler sono criptica.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Ottobre 2021)

MariLea ha detto:


> @Brunetta io non ho SKY, posso vederlo da qualche altra parte?


Ho controllato. Né su Netflix, né Prime


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2021)

E allora niente.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Ottobre 2021)

Come già Storia di un matrimonio, anche questo “attualizza” la storia ribaltando i ruoli. Per cui chi trascurala famiglia per il lavoro, ha una sessualità più disinvolta e tradisce e abbandona è la donna. Però per rendere il personaggio non odioso, lo hanno costruito tormentato. Il risultato per me è una donna capricciosa, immatura  ed egoista, decisamente insopportabile, come era il personaggio maschile nella versione di Bergman


----------



## bull63 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Recitazione e dialoghi di alto livello


----------



## Brunetta (17 Ottobre 2021)

bull63 ha detto:


> Recitazione e dialoghi di alto livello


Lui molto bravo. Credo che l’attrice dia un buon contributo a rendere odioso il personaggio.


----------

